# Un PDA ? un palm OS obligatoire sur mac ?



## Yuki-77 (2 Novembre 2006)

salut la compagnie
le papa noël fait ses demandes de cadeaux et il se pourrait bien qu'un pda soit le cadeau idéal cette année pour moi. le seul hic c'est qu'au bureau j'ai un PC avec Outlook (et oui personne n'est parfait ! LOL) et à la maison un iBook et un iMac équipé d'Entourage.

Alors voilà la problématique, j'aimerais un pda pour gérer mes rendez vous mais lequel ? et surtout lequel OS pour que ce soit compatible sur les deux MAC et PC ??

Avis aux utilisateur de PDA

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Novembre 2006)

Les Palm sont compatibles Mac ET PC. les poquette p&#233;c&#233;, je sais pas, mais de toute fa&#231;on, t'as d&#233;j&#224; un ouinedaube, &#231;a devrait te suffire, nan ? 

En attendant, je d&#233;place ton fil dans "Informatique nomade", les PDA, c'est l&#224; que &#231;a se passe !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Novembre 2006)

Si tu veux un PDA tournant sur un OS vieillot, pas mis &#224; jour, et &#224; des ann&#233;es de ce qui se fait actuellement: prends-en un qui tourne sous Palm OS... Ce d'autant plus que son d&#233;veloppement a &#233;t&#233; arr&#234;t&#233;.

... ceux tournant sous WindowsMobile sont ma foi tr&#232;s bon, et permettent la synchronisation gr&#226;ce &#224; MissingSync pour WindowsMobile.


----------



## Yuki-77 (6 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver cela veut donc dire que je peux prendre un pocket pc et le synchroniser à la fois sur mon mac à la maison et sur mon pc au bureau ? mes rendez vous se metteront automatiquement à jour dans l'un comme dans l'autre ? je suis perplexe ... je demande qu'à etre rassuré avant de lacher 300 euros (au minimum)

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## WebOliver (6 Novembre 2006)

Yuki-77 a dit:


> WebOliver cela veut donc dire que je peux prendre un pocket pc et le synchroniser à la fois sur mon mac à la maison et sur mon pc au bureau ? mes rendez vous se metteront automatiquement à jour dans l'un comme dans l'autre ? je suis perplexe ... je demande qu'à etre rassuré avant de lacher 300 euros (au minimum)
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses



Sur ce point je ne peux être catégorique.  Mais je peux par contre t'assurer que Missing Sync pour Windows Mobile fonctionne sans problème...


----------



## Lamar (6 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Si tu veux un PDA tournant sur un OS vieillot, pas mis à jour, et à des années de ce qui se fait actuellement: prends-en un qui tourne sous Palm OS... Ce d'autant plus que son développement a été arrêté.
> 
> ... ceux tournant sous WindowsMobile sont ma foi très bon, et permettent la synchronisation grâce à MissingSync pour WindowsMobile.



Salut à tous,

la lecture de ton message me fait mal WebOliver, d'autant plus que tu as sans doute raison sur certains aspects : palm os ne sera plus développé. De là à dire qu'il est vieillot et à des années de ce qui se fait actuellement je trouve ça dur à lire. Pour ma part je ne pense pas que windowsmobile soit une référence en terme d'os pour pda. Le palm os était super pratique et particulièrement bien conçu pour l'usage sur un si petit appareil. La supériorité de windows n'est dû qu'à l'imposante capacité financière de microsoft et à l'immense parc installé de windows sur les pc, ainsi qu'au fait que les gens associent trop souvent informatique à microsoft. En tout cas je reste un inconditionnel de palm os qui pour moi développe la même idée de l'informatique que mac os.
 
Nicolas


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2006)

et pourquoi pas un tr&#233;o ?
si tu nous en disais plus sur ton utilisation ?
parce que si c'est que pour les rendez vous un ipod peut eventuellement faire l'affaire

missing synch pour palmos existe aussi
et un dossier sur le mac et le palm
et pour les alarmistes qui vendent la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tu&#233;e un peu de lecture ne fait pas de mal


----------



## Yuki-77 (6 Novembre 2006)

il est vrai que la principale utilisation sera la prise de rendez vous et la gestion d'emploi du temps cependant l'ipod ne permet pas de rentrer ces rendez vous et de gérer 2 emplois du temps en meme temps comme on peut le faire avec outlook ou entourage

Je voudrais pouvoir prendre mes rendez vous dans outlook et les rentrer dans entourage via mon palm ou les rentrer dans mon palm et qu'il se callent dans mon outlook ou mon entourage et vice versa ...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> et pour les alarmistes qui vendent la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir tu&#233;e un peu de lecture ne fait pas de mal



Faut voir aussi la date...  

C'est dur &#224; lire, certes... mais faut pas se voiler la face. Palm OS est un OS qui n'a jamais quitt&#233; les ann&#233;es 90. Il fut bon... mais &#224; ne pas &#233;voluer au fil du temps il en est devenu d&#233;suet. Un peu comme si les Mac tournaient toujours sous OS 9, en 2006...


----------



## naas (6 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Faut voir aussi la date...


la date ne change rien au cot&#233; technique, et pour info je suis sur ce site depuis ... le d&#233;but


----------



## WebOliver (6 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> la date ne change rien au cot&#233; technique



Celle-ci faut l'encadrer... 

J'en profite pour annoncer que Mac OS 7 est bient&#244;t pr&#233;vu... 

Pour en revenir au sujet, pour ma part, je n'ach&#232;terais donc pas un Palm aujourd'hui... sauf pour le c&#244;t&#233; collector... Mais alors autant se tourner vers un Newton dans ce cas...


----------



## naas (7 Novembre 2006)

tr&#232;s dr&#244;le ...

un article qui lien compe les treo sous palmos et sous windows mobile.
les deux machines sont compl&#233;mentaires, cela d&#233;pends plus en fait de l'utilisation de la personne, d'ou ma question:


naas a dit:


> et pourquoi pas un tr&#233;o ?
> si tu nous en disais plus sur ton utilisation ?
> parce que si c'est que pour les rendez vous un ipod peut eventuellement faire l'affaire


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Celle-ci faut l'encadrer...
> 
> J'en profite pour annoncer que Mac OS 7 est bientôt prévu...
> 
> Pour en revenir au sujet, pour ma part, je n'achèterais donc pas un Palm aujourd'hui... sauf pour le côté collector... Mais alors autant se tourner vers un Newton dans ce cas...



Note que perso, entre Windows XP et Mac OS 7, je n'hésiterais pas longtemps ... Dans Windows XP, ce n'est pas XP, qui me gène (mobile ne me gène pas non plus, d'ailleurs )


----------



## naas (7 Novembre 2006)

pllus d'infos sur les deux syst&#232;mes:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Mobile
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palm_OS


----------



## Yuki-77 (9 Novembre 2006)

Vous êtes simpa mais ma question ne traite pas de l'avancé d'un OS sur un autre ou du développeme de Palm par rapport au windows mobile mais plus tot est ce que je peux synchroniser entourage et outlook sur un meme P.D.A. ????


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

Yuki-77 a dit:


> Vous êtes simpa mais ma question ne traite pas de l'avancé d'un OS sur un autre ou du développeme de Palm par rapport au windows mobile mais plus tot est ce que je peux synchroniser entourage et outlook sur un meme P.D.A. ????



À ça, la réponse est oui, tout au moins en ce qui concerne les palms, mais pour les pocketPC, on peut le supposer aussi.


----------



## naas (9 Novembre 2006)

D'une mani&#232;re gen&#233;rale il n'est pas souhaitable, et donc d&#233;conseill&#233; de synchroniser son pda avec deux logiciels differents, cela cr&#233;e trop de conflicts
je vais voir s'il n'existe pas des solutions pour synchroniser outlook via le net avec entourage


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> D'une manière genérale il n'est pas souhaitable, et donc déconseillé de synchroniser son pda avec deux logiciels differents, cela crée trop de conflicts
> je vais voir s'il n'existe pas des solutions pour synchroniser outlook via le net avec entourage



Qué logiciel différent ? Outlook et Entourage, c'est la même chose !


----------



## Yuki-77 (9 Novembre 2006)

AHHH
merci de me rassurer mais bon celui que j'ai vu est un acer donc windob j'espère ... que ca va fonctionner enfin d'ici noel peut etre que j'aurais des certitudes ... LOL


----------



## naas (9 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Qu&#233; logiciel diff&#233;rent ? Outlook et Entourage, c'est la m&#234;me chose !


ce n'est pas la m&#234;me chose et ce n'est pas les m&#234;mes machines.
extrait:


> Un ordinateur de poche, deux Macintosh ou PC (ou bien un Macintosh et un PC)
> 
> De nombreuses personnes souhaitent synchroniser deux ordinateurs (leurs ordinateurs personnel et professionnel, par exemple) avec leur p&#233;riph&#233;rique. Pour garantir un r&#233;sultat optimal, il est pr&#233;f&#233;rable que l'un des ordinateurs de bureau contienne uniquement une copie des donn&#233;es de votre p&#233;riph&#233;rique. Si vous tentez d'effectuer une synchronisation bidirectionnelle avec les deux ordinateurs, vous risquez de rencontrer des probl&#232;mes.
> 
> ...


pourquoi as tu besoin de synchroniser sur les deux machines ?

sinon tomtom fait de tr&#232;s bon gps


----------



## romaing34 (9 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet, pour ma part, je n'achèterais donc pas un Palm aujourd'hui... sauf pour le côté collector... Mais alors autant se tourner vers un Newton dans ce cas...



Je  ne partage pas vraiment ton avis : si l'on regarde les besoins de Yuki (synchronisation outlook/Entourage essentiellement), un Palm T|X conviendra parfaitement. Il dispose d'une mémoire non volatile, permet la lecture fluide de divx et dispose d'une connectivité Bluetooth / Wifi.

Jusqu'à preuve du contraire , un Palm est bien mieux intégré à OS X que ne l'est un Pocket PC, ce dernier ayant besoin d'un logiciel tiers payant pour pouvoir synchroniser alors qu'un Palm se contente d'utiliser iSync, fonctionnalité intégrée à OS X.

Pour moi, compte tenu de se que veut faire Yuki avec son pda, le choix du Palm permettra une mise en oeuvre plus aisée.

Après, l'avenir de Palm OS, on s'en tamponne un peu le coquillard, ça n'empêchera pas le Palm d'accomplir ses tâches chaque jour et de synchroniser avec un PC/Mac.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2006)

Je ne partage pas enti&#232;rement le tiens non plus. Un Palm a aussi besoin d'un logiciel tiers, certes gratuit*, pour fonctionner avec le Mac: Hotsync et Cie. L'int&#233;gration n'a jamais &#233;t&#233; totale avec iSync, ce que personnellement j'ai toujours regrett&#233;.

Apr&#232;s, un Palm est peut-&#234;tre un choix, mais il ne s'inscrira pas dans la dur&#233;e. Pour reprendre la question que l'on trouve dans le titre du sujet, &#224; savoir si un Palm est obligatoire si l'on d&#233;sire un PDA et que l'on est &#233;quip&#233; en Mac, la r&#233;ponse est non.

Quant &#224; l'avenir de Palm OS, on ne s'en tamponne pas enti&#232;rement le coquillard puisqu'il s'agit dans ce cas pr&#233;cis, de s'&#233;quiper de mat&#233;riels/logiciels qui ne s'ont plus vraiment en phase avec ce qui se fait sur ce march&#233; aujourd'hui. On est en droit de se poser la question &#224; deux fois, et c'est pr&#233;cis&#233;ment ce que Yuki-77 fait ici.

* MissingSync de son c&#244;t&#233; n'a pas un prix exhorbitant, ce qui pourrait le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant rebuter.


----------



## bobthefox (10 Novembre 2006)

pour ma part quand j'ai achet&#233; le mien.

j'ai hesit&#233; longtemps.  et je me suis tourner naturellement vers un Palm T5.
et franchement je ne le regrette pas.
Je fais ma synchronisation sur 4 Machines 2 Mac et 2 PC
aucun probleme . Par contre j'utilise Palm Desktop que je trouve tres bien
et me suffit amplement. (de plus il est fourni avec)
je sais que ce n'est pas l'avis de tout le monde.
(il a l'avantage d'exister sur le deux plateformes. )
et je ne voulais pas une usine a gaz pour un PDA  au niveau du systeme.

je ne me sers pas de la messagerie car je n'en avait aucune utitlite.
je recois deja mes e-mails au boulot et a la maison.
il me sert pour mes rendez vous, note de reunion, contacts 
et aussi pour du fichier excel.

le reste n'etait pas important pour moi.
maintenant je ne pense pas que dans l'avenir je changerai de modele celui me convient tres bien (si bien sur il tient jusqu'&#224; ma retraite ). Oui le systeme n'evolue pas , Bof tout est la, pour moi aucune importance. Aucun Plantage et aucun reset jusqu'a maintenant l'autonomie est super
je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir mieux puisque ce que je possede est deja tres performant et me suffit.

c'est comme mon Imac G5  il fonctionne encore a merveille alors que cette generation
est devenue obsolete si l'on peut dire, il n'y a qu'a regarder le prix de l'occas de ce modele ( imac 1,8 17")).

donc apres, tout depend de tes besoins et de tes envies  .............


----------



## naas (10 Novembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quant à l'avenir de Palm OS, on ne s'en tamponne pas entièrement le coquillard puisqu'il s'agit dans ce cas précis, de s'équiper de matériels/logiciels qui ne s'ont plus vraiment en phase avec ce qui se fait sur ce marché aujourd'hui.


Peux tu être plus explicite, de quels logiciels parles tu ?
merci


----------



## WebOliver (10 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> Peux tu être plus explicite, de quels logiciels parles tu ?
> merci



C'en est le sujet: Palm et Palm OS.


----------



## woulf (10 Novembre 2006)

Bon, vous arrêtez de vous chamailler, là 

Mes 2 cents: je viens de casser l'écran de mon palm Tx et je dois envisager, lorsque les finances le permettront, un remplacement...

Et j'hésite entre le future treo 680, un palm TX en fin de vie (il est en solde chez Staples à Québec, ça trompe rarement ce genre de truc), ou alors un pocket PC...

Je vous avoue que le fait que le treo 680 soit quasi officiellement la dernière machine à tourner sous palm os, le fait que la licence palm (software) au profit de la division hardware expire en décembre, ce n'est guère rassurant...

Cela dit, j'ai toute une kyrielle de softs bien utiles sur mon palm, de smart list to go à agendus, en passant par mon tom tom navigator 5 (celui là tourne sur pocket pc), et j'y suis bien à mon aise... Donc, dilemne...

Je comprends bien qu'on se pose donc la question dans ces conditions; pour ma part, j'attends de voir le treo 680 de mes yeux...


----------



## naas (11 Novembre 2006)

plus d'infos sur palmsource:


> ANOTHER LOOK AT ACCESS LINUX PLATFORM
> 
> Just in case you missed them, here are some recent stories that give a good perspective on where ACCESS/PalmSource is headed with its ACCESS Linux
> Platform (ALP), and how it got there.
> ...



en attendant que notre ami nous précise ses besoins.


----------



## bill clinton (11 Novembre 2006)

Salut à tous, 

une petite question... j'ai lu ici et là que windows mobile 5 était d'une lenteur... assez insupportable... Est ce votre avis également ?

Et puis tiens en passant... connaissez vous quelque chose qui ressemble au qtek s200 et qui soit dans la même lignée de prix ???

merci d'avances pour vos précieux conseils !  


Bill


----------



## Yuki-77 (11 Novembre 2006)

Je crois finallement que je vais me lancer tanter par un palm TX espéront que je serais pas décu...

Merci à vous je vous tiens au courant sij'ai des problèmes de conexion ou se synchronisation.


----------



## naas (11 Novembre 2006)

Yuki-77 a dit:


> Je crois finalement que je vais me lancer tEnter par un palm TX ...


après 3 mois


----------



## Larry Croft (26 Novembre 2006)

Yuki-77 a dit:


> WebOliver cela veut donc dire que je peux prendre un pocket pc et le synchroniser à la fois sur mon mac à la maison et sur mon pc au bureau ? mes rendez vous se metteront automatiquement à jour dans l'un comme dans l'autre ? je suis perplexe ... je demande qu'à etre rassuré avant de lacher 300 euros (au minimum)
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses



Salut la compagnie,

je me rends bien compte que j'interviens tard sur ce fil, mais je te confirme la faisabilité de l'opération.
Pour ma part, je synchronise le pire logiciel de tous les temps (pire que Windows itself, c'est pour dire) : Lotus Notes sur PC au bureau, avec un iPaq 2490.
De retour à la maison, synchro de l'iPaq avec iCal et Carnet d'Adresses via Missing Sync : ça fonctionne à merveille.
Pour avoir acheté les deux, je te conseille d'ailleurs Missing Sync plutôt que PocketMac. Pour être franc, je n'ai pas installé ses dernières mises à jour, mais Missing Sync fonctionne parfaitement, encore mieux depuis son passage à la version 3.


----------



## monvilain (3 Décembre 2006)

bill clinton a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> une petite question... j'ai lu ici et là que windows mobile 5 était d'une lenteur... assez insupportable... Est ce votre avis également ?
> 
> ...



Salut, perso, je n'ai eu que des PALM (treo).

L'année derniére une envie subite m'a pris de prendre un QTEK (plus de fonctions que les TREO bien qu'elles soient un peu gadget..)

Je l'ai revendu un mois aprés...Syncro qui bug. Windows lent.trés lent et qui plante dés la surcharge de logiciels ouverts en meme temps...

Je preprends le TRE 680 dés que possible.

PALM OS est d'une stabilité àà toute epreuve..

Bien entendu, cela n'engage que moi...


----------



## Yuki-77 (7 Décembre 2006)

Re tout le monde
Je me suis lancée mon Palm TX m'attends à la poste, demain je suis coincée sur Orléans vivement samedi que je fasse un peu joujou avec l'histoire de voir la bête ! je vous tiens au courant ....


----------



## tchico (7 Décembre 2006)

Yuki-77 a dit:


> Re tout le monde
> Je me suis lancée mon Palm TX m'attends à la poste, demain je suis coincée sur Orléans vivement samedi que je fasse un peu joujou avec l'histoire de voir la bête ! je vous tiens au courant ....



Palm est un très bon choix
J'ai eu Vx (mon regretté) je faisais de tout (dessin, graphique....)pour le bureau et batterie jamais à plat
aujourd'hui tungsten E (6/10) je dirais car batterie est vite épuisée
Donc, Utilisé en simple organiseur pour trou de mémoire  
J'ai eu très difficile avec graffiti 2.0 et le nouvel OS

Le TX est une bête comme je vois 
En plus Palm est très solide (avec un cover en alu stp....)

Ca ne plante jamais en comparaison avec pocket 
Et c'est ce que l'on demande pour un organiseur
Perso, un long fleuve tranquille est l'argument 

N'oublie pas de lui mettre sa protection.....
pas de grille pas de poussière... et s'il tombe.....:rateau: 
Et achète les films protecteur d'écran

Magnifique choix 

PS sait-on remettre graffiti 1 sur ces versions "formule 1"
(palm aurait gagné le procès parait-il ?)
Il existait un lien qui l'expliquait mais jamais retrouvé 
(c'est le seul chose que je regrette toujours aujourd'hui) Graphiti 2est moin souple et  à des ratés si rapidité (super énervant)


----------



## tchico (7 Décembre 2006)

J'ai un Newton

S'&#233;tait franchement une avanc&#233;e pour l'&#233;poque
On peut encore faire de tout aujourd'hui avec cette machine
Toutes les pi&#232;ces se trouves encore

Tr&#232;s difficile de placer l'engin dans une poche de chemise........

C'est un collector


----------



## tchico (7 Décembre 2006)

Celui qui possède encore la méthode pour replacer graffiti 1 est le bienvenu


----------



## Yuki-77 (12 Décembre 2006)

Super je viens de le recevoir franchement rien à dire sauf ... qu'impossible de synchroniser avec mon outlook, ca dit que ce n'est pas compatible avec ma version d'outlook alors que cette dernière figure dans la liste des versions compatibles (2003)

Comprend pas


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2006)

tchico a dit:


> Celui qui possède encore la méthode pour replacer graffiti 1 est le bienvenu



http://www.palminfocenter.com/view_story.asp?ID=5830


----------



## leyass (23 Décembre 2006)

bonjour
quel pda offrir a quelqu'un equipe en mac ?
merci de votre aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2006)

leyass a dit:


> bonjour
> quel pda offrir a quelqu'un equipe en mac ?
> merci de votre aide



En fait, ça dépend auprès de quel modo tu veux fayoter. Si c'est à moi que tu veux l'offrir, ça sera un Palm, pour Webo, prévois plutôt un pocket PC 


Sérieux, les deux fonctionnent sur Mac, et il n'y a aucune incompatibilité, alors, relis ce thread dans le détail, tu devrais avoir des pistes intéressantes, après, viendra forcément le moment où TU devra choisir.


----------



## tchico (23 Décembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> http://www.palminfocenter.com/view_story.asp?ID=5830



Naas,
Super  
Mille merci


----------



## gerdy (29 Décembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Faut voir aussi la date...
> 
> C'est dur à lire, certes... mais faut pas se voiler la face. Palm OS est un OS qui n'a jamais quitté les années 90. Il fut bon... mais à ne pas évoluer au fil du temps il en est devenu désuet. Un peu comme si les Mac tournaient toujours sous OS 9, en 2006...



Fin 2006, début 2007 et toujours sous OS 9.2.2, je ne me sens pas désuet avec, et j'ai beaucoup moins de poblèmes informatiques que mes monbreux amis sous windows XP

Je n'ai pas de problème avec mon tungsten T3 (super machine)


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2006)

gerdy a dit:


> Fin 2006, d&#233;but 2007 et toujours sous OS 9.2.2, je ne me sens pas d&#233;suet avec, et j'ai beaucoup moins de pobl&#232;mes informatiques que mes monbreux amis sous windows XP



OS 9 n'en est pas moins un OS d&#233;suet. Et XP, puisque tu en parles, est &#224; mettre en parral&#232;le avec OS X, et non pas avec OS 9 (ou ant&#233;rieurs), si l'on ne veut pas aboutir &#224; un comparatif biais&#233;.

Pour le reste, je crois que tout a pour ainsi dire &#233;t&#233; d&#233;j&#224; dit.


----------

